# Teleskopschiene mit Kugellager: wie setze ich sie wieder zusammenn?



## RubenPlinius (6. Juni 2011)

hallo leute

ich weiß, handwerkerthread in einem gaming forum, aber hey es heißt ja nicht umsonst "gott und die welt"

mir ist beim heimwerken eine teleskop/ausziehschiene einer schublade auseinandergefallen
dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass sie kugelgelagert ist

ich konnte 6 kugeln finden, ich weiß aber nicht ob da mehr gewesen sein sollten...da der raum klein (badezimmer) ist und ich eine gerade zahl gefunden habe, nehme ich an, dass es nicht mehr gibt

das ding besteht aus zwei schienen und dazwischen scheint ein plastikteil zu gehören in dem die kugeln gelagert werden
das ding hat seitlich jeweils 6 einbuchtungen für kügelchen...was die sache wieder kompliziert macht
denn 12 kugeln waren da sicher nicht

ich habe jetzt schon stundenlang herumgewerkelt und verzweifle an dieser schiene
ich hab schon kombinationen von 6 kugeln oben, 6 kugeln unten, 3 oben links und 3 unten rechts und vice versa probiert aber jedes mal fällt mir das teil fast auf der stelle auseinander und ich verstehe nicht warum
die intakte schiene daneben gibt mir nur dahingehend aufschluss, wie die teile zusammengehören, allerdings nicht wo genau die kugeln liegen bzw wie viele vorhanden sein sollten
weiß jemand von euch rat? ich würde dieses forum nicht mit heimwerker zeug bemüßigen wenn ich anderswo rat gefunden hätte, aber meist weiß diese community ja in irgendeiner form rat 

ich danke herzlich im voraus!


----------

